# Canada to South Africe?



## jillybeans0125 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey! So 1st of id like to let everyone know i am new to using forums. I've never used them before in my life. 

I was presented the opportunity to move to Cape Town, South Africa. My Fiance's uncle owns a company out there and would like to hire him on. We have a 2 1/2 years old, dog, cat and fish, lol. I have never been overseas, international or very far from home before. I just recently took a trip from ON to NB. So not a lot of traveling under my belt. Ive always wanted to travel and see the world but now that its becoming a reality i am very scared and nervous. I dont know anything about South Africa and well I live in Canada so not much animals, insects to worry about. 

I guess i just dont know what to expect. (Cost of living, culture, working, school for both me and my little one.) I mean just dont know.

For my fiance this isnt a big deal. Hes moved overseas before and its nothing to him but i guess for me as a mom im super nervous and i dont like the unknown.

If anyone has made this move and possibly has or had the same feelings i would love to talk and maybe get some more information.

Thank you


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

Why would you want to give up Canada to move to South Africa? Your child's education will be very poor and soon won't be recognised by the rest of the world. Australia for instance does not accept a lot of qualifications from SA anymore, including nurses. The crime is horrific and things are generally very expensive. You won't be able to sleep comfortably at night as you will wake-up at every sound you hear. You will live behind big walls/fences, possibly even electrified fences (depending on where in SA you are planning on residing). You don't need to worry about animals, they are harmless, worry about the masses! Animals are in zoos and nature parks, not wondering the streets as some people think. Springbuck and other lovely sight seeing animals can be found along the roads if you look carefully into the bushes - be careful on the roads though - they can jump across the roads. Remember keep you windows closed, doors locked and be safe. SA is a beautiful country, just very dangerous. I suggest you do some more homework about the reality of South Africa.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

O boy, don't take note of the Afro pessimists, the are miserable where they are and missing home terribly. Cape Town is a wonderful place to live with children, great weather, superb beaches in all directions and all kinds of entertainment for kids. Much will depend on the neighbourhood in which you choose to live, there are excellent choices depending on your budget. Most expats choose to rent in a gated community first of all to get used to the City. It is very safe. If you have the budget you would have a choice of a private school or well located state school, they are mainly excellent. I brought my 9 year old from a state school in the UK to an excellent private school in CT - pricey but worth it, could not afford to send him to this kind of school in the UK. As in any society where the disparity between rich and poor is large, you need to be alert about personal safety matters, the crime issue is over exagerated. There is an expat cape town group on facebook, lots of Mums on it, you'l find an incredible amount of information there particularly for a family with young kids. Good luck, life is short have fun.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!

"Be careful of the Springbuck jumping across the roads!"

Now I can laugh for the rest of today...


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> "Be careful of the Springbuck jumping across the roads!"
> 
> Now I can laugh for the rest of today...


Yea that's never happended to me or anyone I know. I did have a monkey cross the road infront of my car the other day though. Mind you I was in deepest darkest Freestate so not totally out of place


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

Try the West Coast road. So many accidents happen there as a result. The mist can be really thick, so you do not see the animals.


----------



## jillybeans0125 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the updates and helping me out.


----------



## diamond2013 (May 22, 2013)

In 2004, like a visa to go to Canada to visit my family,

Was refused ...... forget .......

I gave up to go to Canada tourism consumption,

Later supported the South African domestic consumption of .... Oh


Good luck to you !


----------



## diamond2013 (May 22, 2013)

If winning again,

I will ask my family to South African Tourism,

I'm afraid afraid of Canadian weather, too frozen.

South African citizen

Welcome to South Africa, casino, tourism, visiting relatives, consumption .......


----------



## diamond2013 (May 22, 2013)

If I win money at the casino again,

I pay my family to South African Tourism,

I do not like Canada's weather, too frozen.


----------

